# Clues to thyroid cancer unlocked



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This is good news; another biomarker to aid in diagnosis.

http://www.physorg.com/news/2010-11-clues-thyroid-cancer.html


----------



## GingerCMusick (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The best results can come from educating ourselves with the facts and studys.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

GingerCMusick said:


> Thanks for the info. The best results can come from educating ourselves with the facts and studys.


You bettcha' and welcome to the board!


----------

